# HD Digital Cable vs. Direct TV HD



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been a digital cable guy for a while now through Charter Communications here in souther California. The service has always been stellar but they've only got fifteen to twenty channels. This includes premiums like HBO and Showtime. So I'm thinking about going to Direct TV HD as they have more HD channels and a lot more are on the way.

Any thoughts?

Mark Santora


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

DirecTV currently has 8 regular HD channels, 1 area sports channel, 1 PPV HD channel, plus HBO and SHO if you subscribe to the those Premium channels. Of course if you want to get the NFL Sunday Ticket you can get several NFL games in HD on Sundays. I've read rumors of more channels, but not sure exactly how many, what they are and when.

With Dish Network you get 33 regular HD channels, plus HBO, SHO, Cinemax and Starz if you subscribe to those Premium channels. We have Dish, but none of the Premium channels. We also don't watch most of those HD channels either. They may or may not be channels you want.

Then you may qualify for locals depending on where you live. I believe DirecTV currently has more options for locals.

We had DirecTV and switched to Dish. They are about the same quality wise. I thought we'd enjoy the extra HD channels, but as it turns out, most of junk and we care nothing about them. The Dish 622 DVR is much more functional than anything we ever had with DirecTV.

I'm not sure on the price of the DirecTV, but I believe it was only $10 per month when we had it... rumors are that it's going to increase. Dish is $20 per month.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

I didn't know Dish had such an extensive set of HiDef Channels. And for $20 a month, that definitely seems to be a good deal.

But what about the locals? I live in Los Angeles and I can get OTA HiDef for my local stations, but that would be a pain - not to mention that I wouldn't be able to use my DVR with them and the Dish box. Does Dish have a HiDef DVR? And how good is it?

Thanks
Mark Santora


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, the VIP 622 that Sonnie referred to is a two-tuner HD DVR. You can also modulate a signal and send it to another TV anywhere in the house, though its output will not accommodate HD; you can only have HD on the primary display.

For us, it works excellently, and we haven't really had any problems. That said, I don't have any experience with another DVR interface.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

What if I wanted a second HiDef display? Would I need another box? And then would I be able to stream SD from both boxes to additional tvs?

Thanks
Mark Santora


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yep, if you have two boxes, you can connect a total of four TVs -- with HD and two with SD. Actually, you can connect more TVs by splitting the signal or using component out and HDMI out at the same time, but the content would be the same on both TVs. This might be OK if you never watch both TVs at the same time. 

The remotes are RF based, so they can be used throughout the house (for the most part, range is limited to some degree).

Of course, you don't get that second box for free! I think it'll be about $10/month for a second box ($5 for the DVR feature and $5 for rental). Something like that. I think we have the top HD package, with locals, but without any premium movie channels, and it's $93 per month for the one VIP 622 box.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You can also record those local OTA HD channels on the 622.

The 622 is extremely versatile.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I went with DISH Network as well - plenty more HD channels than any other option currently available because they bought out VOOM. There are a handful about arts and crafts, jewelry, fashion, and **** like that that I never watc, but there is also Kung Fu HD and Monsters HD which are pretty good (if you are into that sort of thing). NFL HD and Discovery HD get most of my viewing time....I just wish National Geographic HD was included with my package.

I had Charter HD in St. Louis, but they royally screwed me by dropping CBS in HD two weeks before the SuperBowl. I will never forgive them for that. :thumbsdown:


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

Voom. I kinda remember that channel. It died pretty quickly didn't it? 

How would you describe Voom? Is it like a HDNet? Also is the programming that was featured on Voom now exclusive to Dish Network?


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Unless I am getting the name wrong, I though Voom was the HD provider that was around a couple years ago with an unheard of 24 HD channels or so. Not enough interest to keep the provider afloat, so DISH bought the rights to those stations. I don't believe VOOM is an actual channel - I've never seen it. That's what I _thought_ happened, someone feel free to correct me :dontknow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is exactly the story. VOOM was another satellite company just like E* (Echostar / Dish Network) and D* (DirecTV). They offered more HD channels that E* or D*, plus they also offered the standard compliment of SD channels. I'm not sure exactly what happened, other than E* purchased them or at least purchased the rights to their HD channels. 

We were one of the few to give VOOM a try. Their SD channel quality was the best we'd seen from any satellite company yet, but the company had loads of problems from the equipment to their service. This was something they were definitely not prepared for and most likely the ultimate reasons for their sell out.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I've thought about changing to dish/direct instead of cable to get a better HD selection. What do you guys do for internet access? I've been on cable for years and not sure I could drop to dsl speeds again. Cable internet pricing is outrageous, to me, if you don't have cable tv. But by the time I paid for a land line and dsl I think it would cost almost as much as cable internet.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a good point about net access. I too have been spoiled by my excellent cable internet. 5mb down 1 mb up. DSL is kinda sketchy here. Any other ideas? Doesn't some dish offer internet as well, or is that way too problematic?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Dish and DirecTV (via Direcway), both offer satellite Internet... along with WildBlue, who I believe is probably the most reasonably priced of the satellite Internet companies. Neither of these will compete with DSL or Cable. Most likely even your slowest DSL will seem better than satellite due to the latency.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

So I'm guessing the way to go would be with Dish Network and DSL... Grr... I don't want to give AT&T any more money. I'm already paying too much for the land line. And their DSL service isn't supposed to be great. I suppose I could keep the cable internet going.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I use Dish, Cable Internet and Vonage for phone. For me it's a $10 hit for not having cable TV with my internet. For the 500 minute plan, Vonage is hard to beat a <$20, which includes taxes and all that other stuff.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Before you run to AT&T... check out Dish Network's DSL program. Not sure what it's all about, but maybe you can avoid dealing with AT&T, although they will most likely and ultimately get some of your money if Dish has to rent lines from them. :huh:


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

My only problem with Vonage or any Voip plan for my house hard line is what happens when the power goes out? I live in LA which is earthquake central. And if the power goes, as it tends to in major shakers, there goes all your communications. No cell towers, no power for the computers (even if you had a generator, still no internet). that's the primary reason I keep the regular old landline from AT&T. 

But I like what I've seen of Vonage and am thinking about it for the future as maybe something additional.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm using DISH Network and then Comcast cable internet. Something the cable internet people don't tell you is that by getting internet, you will automatically be receiving extended basic cable, even if you aren't paying for it. Work out nicely for the other tv in my place :whistling: But yeah, 6mbps downloading for me, great for Xbox Live.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

I have Comcast and, while the HD picture quality is great, the other channels leave much to be desired. I've been thinking of switching to DirecTV, but the well documented HD Lite issues worry me.

I'd be interested in hearing from from the DirecTV folks what their opinion is of the PQ of DirecTV HD, especially if you also have experience with Comcast HD.


----------

